# Heating Whilst on the Move



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm getting a new Chieftain early March. My old van was an Adria Vision. With the Adria because it was fitted with a special regulator and the heater was of the Combi/balanced flue type I could fire it up on the move. With the AT I have gone back to the standard radient gas heater of old. In many ways I prefer the old style - when the combi starts from cold it's rather like a saturn rocket taking off and if run for a long time flattens the battery! With the AT, is the cab heater sufficient when on the move in cold weather? My daughter will be sitting in a belted seat about 8ft behind us - is she going to get cold?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No van cab heaters are very good if you are lucky it will be ok? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You could look at fitting a 12v ciggie socket in the rear and buying her a 12v heater from somewhere like maplins

stew


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I was wondering whether I was entering Eberspacher territory here


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Bacchus

don't know how easy to retro fit but the ones now fitted in lorries are very good. I have heard them in motorhomes before and they seem very noisy


joe


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a webasto diesel heater and it's hardly audible - the sprinter cab heater is excellent


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Bacchus

I have a Chieftain and the heater in the cab will not heat the rear of the van. I have fitted a curtain pole at high level(mine in the low profile one without the over cab bed)and two full length curtains. I close these in winter and the cab can get very warm in only a few minutes.

Your daughter will not be warm in the rear of the van in winter, so as someone suggested use a 12volt heater but only whilst you are travelling. That would be the cheap option. 

Alternatively put you hand on your wallet and fit an Eberspacher .
By the way it has been known for people to leave the fire on whilst on the move but I would not recommend it.

An Autotrailer I knew used to cook a chicken in the oven whilst travelling, it doesn't bear thinking about what could have happened in an accident.

Sorry this is so long, hope it helps.


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Why don't all manufactures fit proper heaters run from the engine some do my Rapido has one factory fitted & it's great, had Swifts before you just froze in them until I retro fitted heaters. :wink:


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*but*

why cant you run the van heater in the rear while driving


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

240v fan heater but you need a long ehu. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

The Chieftain has a standard radiator style heater rather than the Combi style which is the fan powered type with the flue coming out of the side of the van. 

It would be risky to use the Chieftain heater on the move as there is nothing to prevent air being forced down the flu when on the motorway doing 60mph. The combi has a balanced flue and this can't happen. On my previous Adria as well as the combi it also had a special (at least to me) regulator with a button on the side which you need to press before gas will flow after you've changed a bottle. This is a safety cut out device. Not sure whether my AT, when I get it, will have one of those. That's another minus point against using gas appliances on the move.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

My Roller Team has a Truma heater designed to operate on the move & very good it is to. It is gas with the fan being 12v only,so cannot work off 240v electric.If you E-mail Truma they will explain,and offer any advice needed.
Reg.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heater*

You do not need an eberspacher or webasto.

What would be useful would be a heater matrix run off the engine coolant.

Cak Tanks Sell them.

Have a look here too!

TM


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I think I've found the answer! I think the heater on the AT (picking it up in March) is a Truma S3000 with a flue that goes through the roof. I had always assumed that these could not be used on the move. I now find (thanks to your help) that in fact you can. According to Truma, what I need is a Truma Secumotion - drive safe regulator. These cost £56 so my daughter will be warm in the back of the motorhome after all.

Job done, Cheers all!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I am also due to collect new Autotrail Comanche in late march ,and I have looked into the heating on the move subject , Spoke to Truma and Autotrail and yes if you have a secumotion fitted it will allow the heating to work on the move ,but not without also alteration to the habitation 12v wiring ,as the habitation circuit is cut off when the engine is started ,a new feed needs to be taken to operate the heaters fan 

Hope this is of help 

Baza


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> I am also due to collect new Autotrail Comanche in late march ,and I have looked into the heating on the move subject , Spoke to Truma and Autotrail and yes if you have a secumotion fitted it will allow the heating to work on the move ,but not without also alteration to the habitation 12v wiring ,as the habitation circuit is cut off when the engine is started ,a new feed needs to be taken to operate the heaters fan
> 
> Hope this is of help
> 
> Baza


Yes, you're right. For the truma 6002 the fan will stop. I've got the older design on my Chieftain. The type with the vent through the roof and the old fashioned heater unit under the wardrobe. It doesn't need electric to run but you don't get the blown air circulation when yu start the engine, of course.

I'm having a gas tank fitted in a couple of days and TOWtal don't advise the secumotion for this setup. They said they'll explain when I take the van in. I've had a little nose about on the internet and the only thing I can see is that the Secumotion allows a lower throughput of gas than a standard regulator. I would also need to get a modified cowl for the roof vent. Anyway I might call it a day on that idea. Starting to get too much like hard work. TOWtal did offer to fit a Webasto diesel heater for as little as £750 + VAT. Apparently it's easy to transfer to another vehicle. So, only another arm and a leg then


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi i have the same van and if it's to cold in the back we just put the heater on gas it does not go out and if it did u will hear it clicking


----------



## Kettering_Big_Al (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah we're thinking of getting a Savanah, our first motorhome, never thought about it being cold.

hmmmm, this whole motorhome thing seems a complete mine field that needs navigating though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours has a button on the dash(Fiat 2.8) which send water to a fan blown radiator matrix in the dinette, it's very powerful and is usually turned off after 10 minutes as it get too hot.

Surely if there is a bit of space, this could be fitted to most vans, it helps to keep the engine temp down too, and saves on gas if you're only stopping for a cuppa.

It's also useful to get the rear warm enough to lift the Truma dump valve

Kev.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

We collected our new Arapaho yesterday.I asked Brownhills to fix it for 'heat on the move' or secumotion,they wanted £100 plus :x ,quoting Euro regs,safety etc.I had to decline their kind offer,so if I ever have to carry any passengers in the back I will issue them with blankets to overcome the cold Oh and on the drive home we found that the passenger door mirror was loose and the wind kept forcing it agaist the passenger window,the toilet door does not stay closed,a rear reflector fell off( it had been fixed with double sided tape) and the van has the dreaded shudder! happy days,seamus.


----------

